# sales sales sales wanted



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

looking for a exp snow and landscape salesman in the northwest subs of chicago (wheeling)


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

I am interested in the position you have available. Do you have a email where I can send you my resume?


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey grsp if your still looking for a job send the resume over my way my email is [email protected]

Thanks Brian


----------



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

*snow guy*

Brian pretty classy recruiting of of my post. would it really be that hard to start your own thread here?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Thats brutal. early bird gets the worm
Or second mouse gets the cheese ? Lol


----------

